# Digitech 2101



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I have a 2101 with an problem, just wanted your thoughts..
_*
it will power up, and there are times it will work fine , but sometime the LED will go out, if this happens i get no sound,if i turn it off and back on it may work, sometimes i see no LED numbers but a couple red marks, at the top corner.. this is a 1995 and has software version 3.00..

I did contact Digitech and they said this

*_If you have been using the Control One foot controller, or any midi foot controller, and you connect or disconnect the foot controller while the 2101 is on, this will damage the drams inside, causing some of the symptoms you describe.

Regards,

Digitech Support


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

If the DRAM is in fact the problem, the only simple thing I will suggest is checking if any of the DRAM chips are running hotter than the rest. There will likely be a line of chips inside that all have the same part number. If any of them are running hotter than the others they are probably bad. Likely they will be socketed so they are easily replaced. However they are static sensitive so observe proper precautions.


----------

